
The Haskell Road to Logic, Math and Programming (2004) [pdf] - sasvari
http://fldit-www.cs.uni-dortmund.de/~peter/PS07/HR.pdf
======
tunesmith
The book says that the source code of the exercises is available on their
website, however the website doesn't appear to exist anymore. Is there an
official location where that can be found? Same with the solutions - it says
they are available electronically.

~~~
tunesmith
Ah, never mind - I hadn't typed the book's url correctly. Source code
available here:
[http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jve/HR/](http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jve/HR/)

------
ontheinternets
I tried this when I was just starting out with programming and there were a
lot of logical jumps in the exercises. Especially early on, I would check the
solutions after a tough one and find syntax that I was not familiar with (and
wasn't previously introduced). I ended up having to combine it with other
resources and then just hobble through.

Still, it seems like a good idea for a book.

~~~
olliesaunders
Oh yeah, this is not a book to use for learning Haskell. I personally
recommend Graham Hutton’s Programming in Haskell or Real World Haskell if you
want to learn Haskell. Hutton’s book focuses more on the principles of the
language while RWH on its applications but still covers principles well. RWH
is a significantly larger time commitment.

I know a lot of people wax on the virtues of Learn You A Haskell but I found
its explanations sufficiently full of inferable minutiae that my brain
switched off safe in the knowledge that thinking is not required and I stopped
learning. Maybe this is just me though.

------
nezumi
Since when was Haskell "a member of the Lisp family"?

~~~
hajile
They're probably saying that because haskell was originally implemented in
lisp and the optional parenthesis make it look a lot more lispish (though I
still wouldn't call it a true lisp)

~~~
lispm
I have a C compiler on my Lisp Machine. C uses curly braces. Does that make C
a member of the 'Lisp family'.

There was a Haskell compiler written in Lisp - Yale Haskell - others were and
are not written in Lisp.

------
stiff
Not quite legal.

------
tmikaeld
C'mon, you'd have to know a lot of math for that book!

~~~
olliesaunders
The first part is all about logic and it tells you everything you need to
know. You have to approach it like reading a big academic paper though. It’s
not like you’ll be flipping through the pages rapidly but it is definitely
understandable. Can’t comment on later parts because I stopped reading. I
might start again one day though. I quite liked it.

------
Toshio
Breaking news: the Haskell Platform exists.

Stop teaching noobs to use Hugs, ffs.

~~~
tux1968
The book in the link is almost 10 years old. Perhaps you could mention what
you think is a better starting point rather than Hugs?

~~~
ics
It's the Haskell Platform
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Platform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Platform))
-> GHC(i).

